# Dialer-Tricks: Firmen verschicken wieder „Abo“-Rechnungen



## sascha (13 April 2004)

*01805-Dialer: Firma verschickt wieder „Abo“-Rechnungen*

Vielen Internetsurfern flattert in diesen Tagen wieder überraschende Post ins Haus: eine Rechnung über 49 oder 69,95 Euro für ein vermeintliches Monats-Abonnement. Was bei den Betroffenen für Ratlosigkeit sorgt, dürfte eine alte Masche in neuem Gewand sein. Die Rechnungen werden offenbar nach einer illegalen Dialer-Einwahl über eine 01805-Nummer verschickt. 

Der Trick ist nicht neu, sorgt aber nach wie vor für Verunsicherung. In den Rechnungen, die dieser Tage verschickt wurden und werden, fordert zum einen eine Firma namens HFM GmbH mit Postfachadresse in München Gebühren über 49 Euro. Der Empfänger, so wird erklärt, habe einen Erotikdienst der Media Directa International SL (MDI SL) abonniert. Quasi als „Beweis“ wird auf der Rechnung auch die Telefonnummer des Rechnungsempfängers vermerkt. Ähnlich ist es auf den Rechnungen, die eine Digital Web Media Limited verschickt. Hier sollen die Empfänger sogar 69,95 Euro für eine „Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung“ zahlen, nämlich einen „Monatszugang: Internet Portal, Flatrate“. Viele Betroffene, die sich in den vergangenen Tagen direkt bei uns, in unserem Forum, oder auch bei den Kollegen von internetfallen.de und teltarif.de meldeten, können sich diese Rechnungen allerdings nicht erklären und bestreiten, jemals bewusst Leistungen einer MDI SL in Anspruch genommen zu haben.

Tatsächlich erinnert die Masche verblüffend an eine Abzocke, die erst vor wenigen Monaten für Furore sorgte. Damals hieß der Rechnungssteller nicht HFM, sondern HAS. Auch diese Firma wollte per Rechnungsversand 69,95 Euro für ein angebliches Monatsabonnement kassieren. Der Trick dahinter war ein Dialer, der sich auf Webseiten und hinter Werbebannern verbarg und eine 069-Ortvorwahl anwählte. Bei der Verbindungsherstellung wurde die Telefonnummer des Opfers übertragen. Über Rückverfolgung gelangte das Unternehmen so an die Anschrift des Betroffenen und schickte ihm die Rechnung. In mehreren Fällen, etwa wenn der Betroffene nicht im Telefonbuch stand, wurde die Adresse über Anrufe herausgefunden; Mitarbeiter erfragten unter bestimmten Vorwänden die für den Rechnungsversand notwendige Adresse der Opfer. Der Trick ging allerdings nicht lange gut. Anfang März verbot die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post der HAS Rechnungslegung und Inkasso. Den Erkenntnissen der Regulierer zufolge waren damals rund 100.000 derartige Rechnungen verschickt worden.

Vieles spricht dafür, dass die gleiche Masche wie damals nun wieder versucht wird. Betroffene berichteten, sie hätten auf ihren Rechnern einen Dialer namens d.exe gefunden, der sich wenige Tage vor dem Rechnungsversand installiert hatte. Ein Dialer dieser Art liegt uns vor. Er war unter C:\d.exe zu finden. Modemprotokolle zeigten, dass sich das kleine Programm über die Nummer 01805 805714 einwählte. Wurde es geblockt, versuchte es unmittelbar hintereinander weitere Einwahlen über 001805 805714 oder 01033 01805 805714 oder 001033 01805 805714. Dialerschutz.de liegen Hinweise vor, nach denen die 01805-Nummer einer dänischen Firma gehört. In einem anderen dokumentierten Fall erfolgte die Einwahl über eine deutsche Ortsnetznummer. Vor dem Rechnungsversand erhielt der Betroffene einen merkwürdigen Anruf, bei dem ihm mitgeteilt wurde, für ihn liege eine Paket bereit und er solle seine Adresse angeben. Ein Paket erhielt er nicht – nur die Rechnung über 69,95 Euro. 

*Tipps für Betroffene*

Dialer dürfen in Deutschland ausschließlich die Rufnummerngasse 09009 verwenden. Andere Nummern - und damit eben auch die 01805 oder Ortsnetznummern – sind für Einwählprogramme unzulässig. Wenn Sie eine Abo-Rechnungen erhalten haben ohne bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch zu nehmen, sollten Sie


- der Forderung schriftlich widersprechen. Die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg hat ein entsprechendes Musterschreiben entwickelt, dass Sie bei unseren Downloads herunterladen, und für Ihre Zwecke entsprechend abändern können. 

- die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (www.regtp.de) über den Vorfall informieren. 

- Wer sich getäuscht oder betrogen fühlt, sollte außerdem Strafanzeige bei seiner örtlichen Polizeidienststelle erstatten. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

*Ich krieg die dran..*

Hallo Sascha,
anscheinend sind die nicht nur Geldgierig sondern Dumm und Dümmer.  :lol: . Digital Web schickt mir eine Rechnung :
Erstzugang 02.03.2004 02:35:00
30 Tage
Username:*****  Passwort:*****
Ihre reistrierte Rufnummer: ????????????
Der Klops ist: Ich Wohne dort seit Nov. 2003 nicht mehr.
Den Anschluß gibt es auch seit dem 01.11.2003 nicht mehr.
Außerdem habe ich seit Mitte letzten Jahres DSL. Wie geht das denn ???
Denke mal, ich erstatte Morgen Strafanzeige, oder was meint Ihr.
mfg flaterik


----------



## gueder (13 April 2004)

> Der Klops ist: Ich Wohne dort seit Nov. 2003 nicht mehr.



wie hast du dann die rechnung bekommen ?


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

Nachsendeauftrag....


----------



## gueder (13 April 2004)

@ gast: könnte sein, aber das sollte schon der betroffene beantworten. wenn du dies bist, melde dich doch an und aktiviere die cookies.


----------



## technofreak (13 April 2004)

@gueder 

das kann jeder selber entscheiden , hier gibt es keinen Anmeldezwang 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @gueder
> 
> das kann jeder selber entscheiden , hier gibt es keinen Anmeldezwang
> 
> tf


Danke für eure Antworten. Richtig: Nachsendeauftrag. 8) 
Sammeln die auch Daten aus der Vergangeheit ? also vor dem 01.11.2004 , und schicken diese dann los. kucken in einer alten klicktel nehmen die Werte und versuchen es. Ganz klar: Betrug. Mit Vorsatz.
Habe meine alte Nummer angerufen und meldet sich die Lebensgefährtin meiner Nachmieterin.
Ich denke jetzt die waren drin und obwohl sie it-erfahren ist : websitepromotion und Verkauf hat sie sich den Dialer eingefangen und und die Schussel vom Digital Web haben im alten Telefonbuch/Cd meine Daten genommen. ? aber sie müsste auch ne dsl-flat haben. Hat sie jetzt das Problem ? Werde ich ihr helfen, klar.. :bash:  < meine damit Digital Web . Gruß flateri


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

*korrektur*

klar..   :bash: < meine damit Digital Web . das no Image ist ein smilie der auf einen anderen (digital web) schlägt. so einige smilies funkionieren nicht ;.)
mfg flaterik


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

*Tschuldigung o Spam*

geht doch. sch..ß IE ?


----------



## gueder (13 April 2004)

> Habe meine alte Nummer angerufen und meldet sich die Lebensgefährtin meiner Nachmieterin.



na das ist mal ne geile story.

zur sache: es wird wohl so gewesen sein, wie du beschrieben hast. einfach nicht bezahlen dürfe ausreichen.

wie ich aber schon geschrieben habe in einem anderen thread: es geht denen nur darum, dass 2-3 % der rechnungsempfänger bezahlen. schick mal eine solche rechnung an 100.000 leute, denen du diesen dialer untergeschoben hast auf deiner webseite (erotik, sex usw.). wenn nur 2 % bezahlen, dann rechne mal aus, was das für kohle bringt bei 69,90 euro rechnungsbetrag.

tolle sache was ?[/code]


----------



## sascha (14 April 2004)

> einfach nicht bezahlen dürfe ausreichen.



Gilt natürlich nur, wenn man tatsächlich keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat. Und selbst dann sollte man auf jeden Fall den Widerspruch losschicken. sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*ok Danke*

Nun, werde erstmal den Widerspruch abschicken und weitersehen.
Macht weiter so und wir sehen uns hier sich nochmal.
mfg Flaterik


----------



## Avor (14 April 2004)

Guten Tag,

nein, der ist doch nicht so gut denn mir sträuben sich mal wieder mal die Haare angesichts der neuen - nein, alten Tricks in neuen Variationen.  Nach all dem was da schon geschrieben und in den Medien berichtet wurde, ist es immer noch möglich, ahnungslose Menschen um ihr sauer verdientes Geld zu bringen. Das ist eine Schweinerei! Jeder Tagedieb darf  eine Firma gründen und dann fröhlich Rechnungen  verschicken. 
Gleich so um 70 Euro, zur Erinnerung, das waren mal 140 Deutschmark.
Fragt man sich für was so viel Geld?

Erst eine ehrwürdige Firma in Hamburg, jetzt ist es eine in München, da steht ja  neuen Firmengründern mit Ideen noch ein riesiges Potential an Postleitzahlen zur Verfügung. Sollte man es nicht selbst einmal ausprobieren? Die entsprechenden Vorbilder sind vorhanden und  eigene Ideen hätte ich auch. Wenn die Kundschaft  freimütig bezahlt 
aus Dummheit oder Angst, ist sie doch selber schuld. 

Wenn dann nach einer Zeitkonstante von mehreren Monaten eine Regulierungsbehörde den Zeigefinger erhebt und sagt “du, du ,du, das darf man nicht” und mir weiteres unkontrolliertes Geldverdienen verbieten will, dann bin ich auch nicht traurig, denn man braucht auch Freizeit um das viele Geld  auch  ausgeben zu können, ehe es die Geprellten wieder einklagen wollen. Es hilft dann auch nicht mehr, zu verkünden, daß  Forderungen die über fremde Nummern zustande kamen nicht bezahlt werden müssen.

Also, wann  wachen endlich unsere Poliktiker auf und stellen  fest,  daß
dieses Zahlungssystem per Dialer für die Allgemeinheit nichts taugt. Reicht der Schaden denn immer noch nicht, der bisher schon angerichtet
wurde? Es gibt nur eine einzige Möglichkeit, diesem Spuk ein Ende zu bereiten und jetzt  wären mal die Strafverfolgungs-Behörden an der Reihe,
wenn schon ein generelles Dialerverbot von den Lobbies und der Politik nicht erwünscht ist.

Es könnte ja ein friedliches Nebeneinander geben. Leute, die auf Pornografie stehen und deren Damen so unansehnlich und wenig attraktiv sind sollen auch ihr Vergnügen haben. Wenn sie selbst weniger optimal  beschaffen sind und bei richtigen Damen keinen Anklang finden, werden  sie  mit Angeboten aus dem  Internet bestimmt auch zufriedenzustellen sein.

Jedem das Seine, aber laßt gefälligst die Leute in Ruhe , die mit dem Dreck nichts am Hut haben! Jetzt sollen sie 30-'Tage-Verträge bezahlen 
von denen sie nichts wissen, dann kommen die entsprechend teureren Jashresverträge und dann natürlich das unendliche Vergnügen auf Lebenszeit mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen, im schlimmsten Fall Haus und Hof verlassen zu müssen. 

Das ist Zukunftsmusik  und auch kein Thema hier. Ärgerlich genug ist die Tatsache, daß das was heute geschieht von den Behörden immer noch als Kavaliersdelikt angesehen  wird wo es sich doch klar um Straftaten handelt. Aber warum geschieht nichts? Es scheint, als ob nach dem Gesetz vom 15. August 2003, das eigentlich Ordnung schaffen sollte alles nur noch schlimmer wird. Wie will eine einzige Behörde diesen  Misthaufen noch kontrollieren? Im  Forum wird von immer mehr neuen Dialern berichtet von Firmen mit Fantasienamen, die letztlich nicht zu ermitteln sind. 

Hier  kann ich aber nicht mitreden, denn mein Fall liegt lange zurück und wen interessieren angesichts der neuen Turbulenzen noch die langjährigen Opfer von Talkline und Co nebst Spezies und Consorten. Das scheint alles verblaßt und die Opfer, die  ohne den Schutz neuer  Gesetze immer noch weiter hoffen müssen, werden noch immer von schlaflosen Nächten geplagt. Wie lange noch? Auch mein Fall ist nach zweieinhalb Jahren noch nicht abgeschlossen  und  jeden Tag werden    nach   Gutdünken die Inkassokosten maßlos in die Höhe getrieben. Auch das sind  Ärgernisse, wenn hier auch nicht mehr so brandaktuell. 

Bei der langen Dialervergangenheit und der Spur, die dieses Ungeziefer hinterlassen hat ist es nun wirklich an der Zeit , die einzig richtigen und
wirkungsvollsten Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, diesem Spuk ein Ende zu
bereiten. Wann werden sie aufwachen, die Herren Politiker und die Herren Staatsanwälte?


Einen schönen Tag noch - aber nicht für Dialerabzocker!

Avor


----------



## Kitiara (14 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

übers Osterwochenende zeigte mir meine Mutter eine sehr ungewöhnliche Rechnung. (von bereits genannter Firma)

Das beste daran, der sogenannte Erstzugang fand an einem Tag zu einer Uhrzeit statt, an dem keiner aus meiner Familie überhaupt am Rechner sass. ( Sie schliefen alle noch)

Und ich fragte mich, wie die an die Namen und an die Anschrift gekommen sind. Zumal meine Mutter einen typischen polnischen Namen hat, und der war auch noch absolut falsch geschrieben!!!!

Da ich im Netz nirgends fündig wurde, hab ich es mal hier auf dialerschutz.de probiert

Und siehe da, als ich meiner Mutter grad den Bericht per Mail zukommen liess, rief mich mein Bruder an, und sagte mir, das er auch einen Anruf von einem vermeintlichen Paketdienst erhielt, wegen nicht lesbarer Anschrift.

Nun is mir klar, wie die an die Anschrift UND den absolut falsch geschriebenen Namen gekommen sind.
Die habens so geschrieben, wie am Telefon verstanden. :bash: 

Aus Schaden wird man ( meine Familie) klug.
Ich konnte zwar nicht verstehen, wie mein Bruder die Daten rausrücken konnte, denn ohne Name und Anschrift kann man auch nicht auf die Telefonnummer kommen, und logischer Weise dann auch nicht anrufen. Nur denkt anscheinend in sonem Moment keiner daran.

Ich hab pers. noch nie meine Daten am Telefon preis gegeben. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn im Display steht: unbekannte Rufnummer, bzw. Rufnummer unterdrückt.


Gruss Kitiara


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2004)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> ....Erst eine ehrwürdige Firma in Hamburg, jetzt ist es eine in München....


München ist nicht gleich München, insbesondere dann, wenn es sich lediglich um eine Postfachadresse handelt. Ich denke, dass sich das bajuwarische Geheimnis am kommenden Montag lüften lässt.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*01805 dialer*

Habe auch besagte Rechnung bekommen 
Aber wie schicke ich den Widerspruch?
Denn: Einschreiben mit Rückschein funktioniert bei einem Postfach nicht!!
danke für eure antworten
Mr. Ball


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Abzockerechnung Nr Rit 0122867*

HALLO
 HABE HEUTE EBENFALLS EINE RECHNUNG VON DIGITAL WEB MEDIA LIMITED POSTFACH  10 12 04 2ooo8 hamburg erhalten. höhe der rechnung 69.95 mit falchem usernamen und falchem passwort,nur die telf.nr.stimmt. ich habe diese firma nicht angeklickt und auch nichts bestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*01805 dialer*

Meine Rechnung ist von der gleichen Firma.
UNd bei mir stimmen die Angaben auch nicht.
Da die Rechnung bei uns in der Firma landete haben wir jetzt ein Problem, denn wir haben eine Standleitung.
Was will also der Dailer machen???
Gruß
Mr. Ball


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*es ist nich tnur münchen!*

Also, meine Eltern, beide Rentner, haben mir gerade eine Rechnung vorgelegt und mich um Klärung gebeten -

    es ist nicht nur die münchner firma
    auch von hamburg aus agiert z.Z. ein Unternehmen

    firmiert als: Digital Web Media Limited
                      Postfach 10 12 04
                      20008 Hamburg

* Widerspruch schriftlich! 
* mit Hinweis auf Strafanzeige (wird heute noch  
   gemacht)
* Hinweis an Regulierungsbehörde


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*computerbetrug*

werde nichts überweisen zumdigital web media limiited weil ich nichts unterschrieben oder den gebührenpflichtige serviceleistung beansprucht habe. 
      mit noch freundlichen grüsse
                                               m. andreas

_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

:lupe: 
Ist hoch interessant das die Digital Web Media Limited in meiner "Rechnung" (lol),auf die gleiche,
"vernünftig beleuchtende und aufhellende" Page verweist wie seiner Zeit die wohl bekannte und sich mit `blutiger Nase` verabschiedete HAS.
Ich sehe nach mehreren Telefongesprächen mit der RegTP und der Telekom und dem eingeleiteten üblichen Procedere weitere Post der DWML gelassen entgegen.
Grüsse
Mr. Ball 8)


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2004)

.... ist ja auch genau der gleiche Stall, aus dem der Gestank kommt - nur etwas renoviert.


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....nur etwas renoviert.



aber nur im Sinne von "Neuauflage" , nicht in dem Sinn den man üblicherweise von renovieren versteht 
(z.B Wohnung renovieren.....) 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

:magic: 
Man staunt wie aus einem alten Hut ein "neues Kannichen" hervorgezaubert wird. ---> it´s magic
Ob diese Unsitte wohl jemals aussterben wird?

Wir haben hier gestern auf der Firma mal kurz hochgerechnet
was diese "Firmen" mit ihrem M..ll verdienen. Und wie lange wir dafür ehrlich arbeiten müssen. Es graußt einem.
 :crys:

Ich finde die Sonnenseite aber wesentlich spannender als deren Schattendasein!
Mr.Ball


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*Betrugsanzeige gestellt*

Hi mitbetroffene  :evil:  .
Habe heute morgen eine Anzeige wegen Betruges zu meinen Ungunsten gegen Unbekannt (Digital Web) gestellt.
Das ganze wird sich wohl nen bißchen hinziehen, halte euch aber auf dem Laufendem.
mfg
flaterik


----------



## flaterik (16 April 2004)

*Ich nochmal..*

Hab mich mal Registriert, ist sinnvoller.   
Die Betrugsanzeige habe ich bei einem "normalen" , Hauptkomissar gestellt. Das Problem ist, mann muß dem erst mal erklären worum es in meinem Fall geht. Die große Dialer-erfahrung hat der nicht. Konnte ihm aber Tips geben zu seinem Schutz und seiner Kiddis. 
Na er leitet die Sache weiter an die Computer-spezis. Die leiten es weiter zu meinem ehemaligen Wohnort, von dem aus ich angeblich das Abo bestellt habe. Die leiten es weiter zur nächstgrößeren Stadt, die für die Dorf-Sherifs zuständig sind. Die setzen sich dann wohl mit DIGITAL WEB auseinander.
Bin mal gespannt, ob die dann nicht schon die meisten Ihrer Schäfchen im Trockenen haben.
Wie gesagt: melde mich noch zur Sache.
Machts gut
mfg
Flaterik


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

Moin
ich bin grade auf das kleine Herzchen unten rechts in der Taskleiste aufmerksam geworden. Meine T-Online Verbindung war da schon wenige Minuten gekappt. Denke mal ich werde dann wohl auch demnächst Post von ebsagter Firma bekommen.
Was mache ich jetzt mit dem Dialer d.exe ?
Soll ich ihn löschen oder zu Beweiszwecken behalten ? Ich habe jetzt ein Dialerprogramm installiert und laufen und dei Verbindung direkt unterbinden lassen ( blöd genug von mir, daß nicht vorher schon zu machen ).

Morgen werde ich direkt mal die Regulierungsbehörde darßüber informieren. 
Wo finde ich denn diesen Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale BaWÜ ? Habe mal auf der Homepage von denen geguckt, aber unter Telekomunikation nichts gefunden.

Dankeschön
Marc


----------



## sascha (18 April 2004)

hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html


----------



## Mr.Ball (19 April 2004)

*Rechnungsschwemme*

So,
hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet!  

Erstmal ein fröhliches "Hallo" an alle!!!

So jetzt aber zum Thema:
kann es sein das DWML gerade eine regelrechte rechnungsschwemme veranstaltet??
Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis habe diese Rechnung 5 Leute bekommen.
Alles DSL-Benutzer.
Ich selber bin mit der DWML auf der Arbeit zusammen getroffen. Mit Standleitung!

Konnte den Dialer bisher im Netzwerk noch nicht finden.
Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben?

Gruß Mr.Ball


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2004)

*Re: Rechnungsschwemme*



			
				Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Alles DSL-Benutzer.



Das ist nur möglich,wenn parallel zum DSL-Anschluß noch eine analog oder ISDN Verbindung (z.b für Fax) 
besteht , andernfalls wird keine Rufnummer übertragen, da DSL keine Wählverbindung ist. 

tf


----------



## Mr.Ball (19 April 2004)

*Re: Rechnungsschwemme*



> Das ist nur möglich,wenn parallel zum DSL-Anschluß noch eine analog oder ISDN Verbindung (z.b für Fax)
> besteht.




Ich weiß nicht genau wie das bei allen ist, aber bei Zweien kann ich das definitiv ausschließen.
Des weiteren weiß ich auch nicht wie das hier in der Firma funktioniert haben soll, da wie eine Standleitung haben.

Komischer Weise steht auf der Rechnung auch ein Rufnummer die uns garnicht gehört. Die Hauptnummer ist korrekt aber die Anschlußdurchwahl existiert hier nicht. habe ich mir extra noch von unseren Vertriebsbeauftragten bei der Telekom bestätigen lassen.
Kann es sein das DWML einfach blind Rechnung verschickt, nach dem Motto: "Könnte ja klappen"[


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das DWML einfach blind Rechnung verschickt, nach dem Motto: "Könnte ja klappen"[



Es gab bei firewallinfo.de vor ein paar Wochen eine Meldung, daß im Gebiet Remscheid 
(nachweisbar ) Rechnungen (ähnlicher Machart)  verschickt wurden, an Personen, die 
überhaupt keinen Internetanschluß haben.
siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28021#28021 

tf


----------



## Mr.Ball (19 April 2004)

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt.  

Das würde ja meine These unterstützen.
Aber was ist mit unserer Nummer??
Wie kommen die auf die richtige Hauptnummer und verwenden dann eine falsche Durchwahl. Haben die TelefonCD´s durchforstet und dann einfach mal ausprobiert? Wäre dummdreist. Aber ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele darauf herein fallen. 
Außerdem ist da noch das Problem mit unserer Standleitung. Es gibt hier keine Rechner mit Modem oder Fax an dieser Leitung. Sie können also eigentlich keine Nummer zurückverfolgen. Dafür spricht auch das ich den Dialer im Netzwerk nirgends finden kann.

Mr.Ball


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2004)

Der direkt Link zur Meldung bei firewallinfo (ist nicht Remscheid, sondern Mettmann) 
 Unberechtigte Zahlungsaufforderungen unterwegs  


> Ein Teil der Empfänger verfügte nicht einmal über den notwendigen Internet-Zugang
> zum Gebrauch der beschriebenen Leistungen.



tf


----------



## Mr.Ball (19 April 2004)

> Ein Teil der Empfänger verfügte nicht einmal über den notwendigen Internet-Zugang
> zum Gebrauch der beschriebenen Leistungen.




Sag ich doch.
Wenn es jetzt mit der üblichen Prozedur wie Inkasso oder ähnlichem weitergeht, Werde ich denen mal mit Geldwäsche (Dank an: "DerJurist")
bzw. mit versuchten Betrug und Verletzung des Fernmeldegeheimnisses in die Parade fahren. :ritter: 

Aber soweit sind wir ja noch nicht.

Tut sich eigentlich mal was bei der RegTP  oder ist deren reaktionszeit wieder ähnlich wie bei den HAS?
Da war ja auch schon gut Kasse gemacht worden bevor etwas passierte.

Aber dieses mal haben sie ja schon etwas Erfahrung mit den Jungs, die scheinen ja "verwandt" zu sein bzw. aus einem Stall zu kommen

Mr.Ball


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

*DWML*

Hallo leute lese schon seit langer zeit in den Foren .
ich habe nun schon die zweite mahnung bekommen und mache schon seit dem 27.01.2004 mit den ...... und der Regb. rum und so richtiger erfolg ist immer noch nicht eingetreten habe mich jetzt mal an den vorzeige mann im deutschen fernsehen günter Jauch von stern TV gewand um den ...... mal das handwerk zu legen mal sehen ob die sich bei mir melden werden  

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator _


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

*Re: DWML*



			
				heifriebe schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe mich jetzt mal an den vorzeige mann im deutschen fernsehen günter Jauch von stern TV gewand um den ...... mal das handwerk zu legen mal sehen ob die sich bei mir melden werden


Armes Deutschland! Es gibt inzwischen zu viele Leute die Journalismus mit der Judikative verwechseln. LA Law & Co hinterlassen deutlich ihre Spuren vor der Medienlandschaft.


----------



## Dino (23 April 2004)

Sicherlich sollten Journalismus und Justiz zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe sein und sind es wohl auch. Dennoch: Es kann gar nicht genug Presse zum Thema geben - und sei sie noch so oberflächlich. Und ich denke/hoffe, dass heifriebe das wohl auch so gemeint hat.


----------



## tobilein (26 April 2004)

*digital web media*

Hallo leute 
auch ich habe bereits mehrere Rechnungen über 69,95 bekommen
obwhl ich mich nicht angemeldet habe werde mich auch an die Regulierungsbehörde wenden


----------



## Mr.Ball (30 April 2004)

*DWML*

Und wir haben sie.....


So eben ist bei uns in der Firma die erste Mahnung der DWML  :evil: angekommen. Cleverer Weise kommt die Mahnung Freitags vor dem 1.Mai und Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist ist am 02.05.04. Wenn man also zahlen wollte, hätte man ja nur heute Zeit dieses zu tun.
Aber wollen wir das??? ...........nicht wirklich.

Kann schon jemand was zum neuesten Stand bei der RegTP bezüglich der DWML sagen?? :roll: 

Komme telefonisch nicht zu denen durch, scheinen momentan sehr beschäftigt zu sein!!!!  :bigcry: 

Bis denne
Mr.Ball


----------



## Rex Cramer (30 April 2004)

Das ist die echt feine Art, Termine, an denen Fristen auslaufen auf Feiertage zu legen...

Daneben verlangen die Mahn*gebühren* - Willst Du denen schreiben? Dann vergiss nicht, nach der anwaltlichen Zulassung oder der Inkassoerlaubnis zu fragen...


----------



## Mr.Ball (30 April 2004)

@rexcramer


ich denke nicht das wir denen nochmal antworten wollen.
Einschreiben mit Rückschein war schon teuer genug.

Falls denen jemand antwortet, dann unsere Rechtsabteilung. :argue: 

So ich werde jetzt mal in den Mai feiern gehen  

Mr.Ball


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

Hat noch niemand dies der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft zur Weiterbearbeitung übergeben § 263 StGB.


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Eben hat die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg im Fernsehen vor der Digital Web Media gewarnt:



			
				 [url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vzb.de/doc10395A.html[/url] ]*Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Digital Web Media - Rechnungen*
> 
> Massenhaft flattern in diesen Tagen Rechnungen über 69,95 Euro von einer Digital Web Media Limited (Postfach 10 12 04, 20008 Hamburg / Sitz in Großbritannien) für eine „Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung“ in brandenburgische Hausbriefkästen, obwohl die Betroffenen angeben, nie eine solche Dienstleistung angefordert zu haben.
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg e. V. rät, solche unbegründeten Forderungen auf keinen Fall zu bezahlen und sich auch nicht von Mahnungen oder Inkassofirmen einschüchtern zu lassen: Mit dem Versand solcher Rechnungen wird offenbar versucht, ein von der Regulierungsbehörde ausgesprochenes Inkassierungsverbot zu umgehen. Anfang März hatte die Behörde ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung gegen die Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme Hamburg, Nordkanalstraße 49 b, 20097 Hamburg ausgesprochen. Nun versendet die Digital Web Media Limited Rechnungen in der gleichen Aufmachung und ist – siehe da! - Vertragspartner der der Hamburger Firma.
> Deshalb raten die Verbraucherschützer nicht nur dringend von der Bezahlung ab, sondern empfehlen darüber hinaus eine Information der Regulierungsbehörde (www.regtp.de) sowie eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei.


----------



## Kitiara (3 Mai 2004)

*1. Mahnung/*

Hallo zusammen.

hatte hier bereits gepostet, das meine Mutter auch ein Brief von denen bekommen hat. Nun ist die erste Mahnung gekommen. Zahlbar bis 02.05.2004.
Ist es unbedingt rechtlich notendig, einen Widerspruch zu schicken, oder reicht es aus, Strafanzeige zu stellen. Denn allein der Widerspruch kostet ja schon genug Geld, da es ja per Einschreiben mit Rückschein versendet werden müsste. um danach was in den Händen zu halten.

Oder kann auch meine Mutter diese Mahbung einfach ignorieren.
(Der Dienst wurde definitiv nicht in Anspruch genommen)

Gruss 

Kitiara

Für eine Antwort wäre ich recht dankbar. Ich hab mittlerweile auch den Überblich hier im Forum verloren.


----------



## sascha (3 Mai 2004)

Bitte ganz grundsätzlich Strafrecht (=Strafanzeige, Strafantrag) und Zivilrecht (Widerspruch gegen Forderung) unterscheiden. Es lohnt sich auch, mal das entsprechende Kapitel nachzulesen, da ist alles drin:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

oder auch hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=53102#53102

tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

*HFM - betrügt*

Bin auch betroffen vom HFM. Nicht unerwartet da ich die "Dailer"  auf meinem "ISDN Guard" gesehen habe. Aber trotzdem habe ich eine Rechung bekommen - echt schnell ! Vielen Dank für die Information. Wir machen jetzt weiter. Wenn jemand die Privataddresse dieser Leute hinter HFM kennt, dass würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM - betrügt*



			
				stuart schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand die Privataddresse dieser Leute hinter HFM kennt, dass würde mich interessieren.


Lust auf einen Ausflug nach Dänemark? Da gibt es so schöne Städtchen wie Kobenhavn, Charlottenlund, Genofte.
(_alles hier schon mal gepostet_)


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

Habe eben auch so eine rechnung erhalten


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

unter google suche sind schon einige seiten dazu. die verbraucherberatung kennt die vögel auch schon. im tel. verzeichnis ist keine nummer dieser fa zu finden.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr Neumann,

bitte lesen Sie sich in Ruhe die Threads zum Thema hier durch - die meisten Ihrer Fragen dürften sich dadurch beantworten lassen.

P.S.: Ist Ihr Nick der Versuch, Werbung für ein Fahrzeug-Unternehmen zu machen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ist Ihr Nick der Versuch, Werbung für ein Fahrzeug-Unternehmen zu machen?



Ich habe da erst an eine Sekte denken müssen. Vielleicht tauchen ja noch mehr Neumann-Anhänger auf.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da erst an eine Sekte denken müssen. Vielleicht tauchen ja noch mehr Neumann-Anhänger auf.



OK ich oute mich... Ich bin auch ein Alfred E. Neumann Fan


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

*DWML*

Hihi, leute!

ich hab das gleiche Problem mit DWML und auch ich hab den Dienst definitiv NICHT genutzt!

reicht es jetzt wenn ich einfach nicht bezahle oder muss ich widerspruch einlegen(ich mein, die können mir ja nix)?

und wie zum teufel kann ich die Reg TP kontaktieren(komm irgendwie nicht durch)?

ich bedank mich jetzt schonmal für alle vorherige Hilfe!

ciao,
der eightball


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2004)

@eightball

Kannst Du nicht lesen, willst Du nicht lesen, oder warum stellst Du diese Fragen, die schon tausendfach an verschiedenster Stelle im Forum beantwortet sind?  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

*@sascha*

entschuldige,

aber bei mir haben sich widersprüche aufgetan, da mir aus meinem bekanntenkreis solche fälle bekannt sind. allerdings haben sich die leute in diesen fällen weder an die rechnungssteller gewandt , noch die reg tp informiert oder strafanzeige gestellt, sondern einfach nicht gezahlt. nun wird mir hier im forum aber immer wieder geraten eben diese dinge zu tun. was ist nun also der richtige weg?

MfG,
der eightball


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2004)

> was ist nun also der richtige weg?



Unserer.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

*@sascha*

na dann ist doch alles klar.  

dann bedanke ich mich hier für all eure hilfestellungen und find's klasse dass ihr euch so viel mühen macht!  

MfG,

der eightball


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2004)

*Re: @sascha*



			
				eightballkillmore schrieb:
			
		

> na dann ist doch alles klar.
> 
> dann bedanke ich mich hier für all eure hilfestellungen und find's klasse dass ihr euch so viel mühen macht!
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen. Du hast den richtigen Thread gefunden. Was hat Dich daran gehindert, auch in ihm zu lesen?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

naja,

gelesen hab ich den thread schon, aber wie ich schon sagte haben sich für mich widersprüche ergeben, da halt freunde, die das gleiche problem hatten, keine von den genannten sachen gemacht haben(bei drei von ihnen hat sich das problem so gelöst, bei den anderen weiß ich's noch nicht)


MfG,
der eightball


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2004)

Es mag hier tatsächlich funktionieren, aber Aussitzen ist überwiegend nicht zu empfehlen. Daher der Rat zum Widerspruch. Wenn es wider Erwarten doch vor Gericht gehen sollte, dann darf sich der vermeintliche Forderungsinhaber die Frage gefallen lassen, warum er a) die Forderung nicht einfach belegt hat und b) so lange um den heißen Brei geschlichen ist.

Allerdings bezweifle ich persönlich auch sehr stark, dass es hier mehr als Mahnungen geben wird.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

ich werd mal abwarten,

heut lässt sich da wohl nix mehr drehen dran,
morgen is auch noch n tag.

nochmals danke für alle hilfe!  

MfG,

der eightball


----------



## Mr.Ball (27 Mai 2004)

*DWML die 2te*

Da ist sie endlich!!!  

Die lang ersehnte 2te Mahnung der DWML, mit nicht mehr ganz so neuen Adresse in London. :holy: 

Ich habe auch diese Mahnung mal gescannt und annonymisiert gepostet.

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge bei der RGTP???
Bekomme auf Mails an die keine Antwort und Telefon ist ständig besetzt.

Wie wird es jetzt wohl weiter gehen??
Werden sich die DWML über das Mahnverfahren hinaus trauen??
Hat schon mal jemand etwas von deren Inkassounternehmen zu hören bekommen?

Also bis dann 8)


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*@gueder*

schicke Rechnung ... schon mal mit Taschenrechner Porto und Papier kalkuliert ?

Mathematiker


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: DWML die 2te*



			
				Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge bei der RGTP?


...hält sich dezent aber interessiert zurück, hat offensichtlich kein leichtes Spiel mehr und will sich nicht weiter aus dem Fenster lehnen  - lässt womöglich eine andere interessierte Behörde arbeiten.


			
				Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wird es jetzt wohl weiter gehen??
> Werden sich die DWML über das Mahnverfahren hinaus trauen??
> Hat schon mal jemand etwas von deren Inkassounternehmen zu hören bekommen?


Du wirst einer der ersten sein, der die Erfahrung mit einem Inkassounternehmen nach den DWML-Mahnungen macht - lass´ Dich überraschen und gib´ wieder Bescheid, wenn denne was kömmt.


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2004)

> ...hält sich dezent aber interessiert zurück, hat offensichtlich kein leichtes Spiel mehr und will sich nicht weiter aus dem Fenster lehnen - lässt womöglich eine andere interessierte Behörde arbeiten.



Hab am Freitag mit der RegTP gesprochen. Die Prüfung läuft, offiziell geben sie (noch) keinen Tipp, wie sie auf die HFM-Sache reagieren werden. Aber sie werden reagieren, offenbar ziemlich bald sogar.


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sie werden reagieren, offenbar ziemlich bald sogar.


   ...gegen eine englische Firma? Diese Info scheint mir ziemlich gewagt - der Rest per PN!


----------



## Smigel (30 Mai 2004)

Komisch, wir arbeiten mit einigen Firmen im Ausland zusammen, meistens kommen da Rechnungen in Landessprache oder Englisch. Aber das eine englische Firma Rechnungen(Mahnungen) auf deutschsprachigen Vordrucken verschickt kommt mir spanisch vor.


----------



## sascha (30 Mai 2004)

@Reducal

Aufklärung per PM zurück.

@Smigel

Das wundert nicht nur Dich


----------



## McPinguin (31 Mai 2004)

Bitte vorigen Post löschen... bin irgendwie rausgeflogen... SORRY !!! _[Done by Dino!]_

Hihi Leute, auch mich hat's erwischt. Da ich aber Gott sei Dank Euer Forum rechtzeitig gefunden habe, habe ich viel Geld gespart, okay, das für das Einschreiben mit Rückschein mal abgezogen. 
Eins macht mich jedoch stutzig. Der Anruf kam zwar auch, wie hier von anderen auch geschildert, nur auf meinem Einzelgesprächsnachweis taucht für den besagten Tag kein unbekannter Posten auf, während der besagten Zeit war ich nicht mal zu Hause. Kann es sein, daß die sich die Nummern auch irgendoanders her besorgen ??? Der Dialer (d.exe) hatte ich aber auch auf dem Rechner ? 
Was soll ich jetzt machen ? 
Ach, ich vergaß: Mahnung mit Poststempel 26.05. und Ausstellungsdatum 16.05. mit Zahlungsziel bis 26.05. kam auch schon.... Liegt hier zur Zeit in der Ablage.... 
Soll ich Strafanzeige erstatten ??? Kann mir das jemand erklären, wie die meine Nummer herausbekommen haben ???


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

Hier sind die Antworten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Ob Du Strafanzeige erstatten sollst oder nicht, musst Du schon selbst entscheiden. Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass hier Betrug oder ein anderer Straftatbestand vorliegt, ist es sicher Dein gutes Recht.

Tja, und Deine Nummer wird wohl mit der Einwahl automatisch übertragen worden sein. So ist das nun mal im Zeitalter der digitalen Telefonie.


----------



## McPinguin (31 Mai 2004)

Danke erst einmal für die schnellen Antworten. Den ersten Link kannte ich, denn ich habe ja auch so gehandelt. Nur verstehe ich nicht, wie die an meine Nummer gekommen sind. Klar wird die bei der Einwahl übermittelt, nur um sie an die zu übermitteln, hätte sich ja das Prog. d.exe irgendwie einwählen müssen und eine andere Nummer (zb. 01805 oder die in DK 0045...) wählen müssen.  Hat aber nicht. Mir wird in der Rechnung die DK-Nummer genannt. Da Auslandsgespräche bei mir sowieso von der T-Com gesperrt sind geht das eh nicht.... Also vielleicht doch nur Nummer geraten und versucht einen doofen zu finden...


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Nunja, es ist sicher nicht ganz auszuschließen, dass man an Dich geraten ist, weil ein Zahlendreher vorliegt. Aber es gebe diverse Varianten, die ich für möglich halten würde:

...die Dänemarknummer wurde irrtümlich eingetragen. Findet sich in Deiner T-Rechnung ggf. irgendeine andere Nummer, die Du nicht zuordnen kannt, z.B. eine mit Frankfurter Vorwahl?

...gibt es in Deiner T-Rechnung Positionen für Call-by-Call? Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber es könnte sein, dass Auslandseinwahlen via CbC trotz Auslandssperre möglich sind. Ich bin mir allerdings auch - ohne tiefschürfendes Nachlesen im allen themenrelevanten Threads - nicht ganz sicher, ob bereits mit CbC-Vorwahlen gearbeitet wurde.


----------



## temonis (31 Mai 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Tricks: Firmen verschicken wieder „Abo“-Rechnunge*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Tipps für Betroffene*
> 
> Dialer dürfen in Deutschland ausschließlich die Rufnummerngasse 09009 verwenden. Andere Nummern - und damit eben auch die 01805 oder Ortsnetznummern – sind für Einwählprogramme unzulässig. Wenn Sie eine Abo-Rechnungen erhalten haben ohne bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch zu nehmen, sollten Sie
> 
> ...





Hallo


mein vater hat immer ncoh ISDN und letztens so eine Rechnung von der Firma Digital Web Media Limited erhalten, der sitzt ist allerdings in England, soweit ich mcih nciht irre und auch dahin soll das Geld überwiesen werden.
Nachdem ich einen Bericht bei Onlinekosten.de gelesen hatte (der diesem schon sehr ähnelt) habe ich meinem Vater geraten die Rechnung zu ignorieren.

Hier lese ich jetzt völlig andere tips.

Warum ich hier schreibe ist folgendes. Vor einige Tage erhielt mein Vater noch eine Rechnung, bzw eine 2.te Mahnung auf der stand wenn nciht bezahlt würde, würde das an ein Inkassounternehmen übergeben.


Jetzt meine Frage was soll ich mache ? oder eher mein Vater?
Mein Vater oder mein Bruder in diesem Falle haben diesen Dienst mit Sicherheit nciht wissentlich in Anspruch genommen !!



Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt, es wäre nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte.



P.S:
also die 2te Mahnung sieht genauso aus wie die oben gescannte !!!
wie ein klon


----------



## Alice (3 Juni 2004)

*Rechnung von HFM!!!!!!*

Wir haben auch eine Rechnung von der Firma HFM GmbH bekommen.
Wir fragen uns wie diese Firma an unsere Adresse und Telefonnummer gekommen ist . Bis uns jetzt einfiel, das wir vor ein paar Tagen einen Anruf angeblich ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom, der unsere Angaben benötigte weil man uns noch etwas zuschicken wollte!Wie soll man sich jetzt verhalten?


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2004)

erstmal hier mal genau lesen....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juni 2004)

Schau einmal hier. Da bestehen sehr deutliche Parallelen. Zwar ein wenig Lesearbeit, allerdings sollten da die meisten Deiner Fragen beantwortet werden.


----------



## wb2200 (9 Juni 2004)

*Re: ok Danke*

Aber wo soll der Wiederspruch hingeschickt werden? Es steht nur eine Londoner Adresse auf der Rechnung. Eine deutsche Firma will aber offensichtlich das Geld "eintreiben".


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2004)

Ich widerspreche immer dem, der vor mir steht und Geld haben will. Egal, für wen er das haben möchte. 
Wenn er sagt. " ey, gib mich 10 maak, weil meine Omma das noch von dir kricht..." sage ich ihm eben, das seine Oma kein Geld von mir zu bekommen hat und er deswegen von mir auch nichts bekommt. Wenn seine Oma aber immer noch denkt das sie Geld von mir zu bekommen hat, dann darf sie mich gerne selbst ansprechen. Vielleicht verwechselt er mich ja mit jemanden anderen und seine Oma bekommt Geld von meinem Nachbarn?


----------



## eightball (11 Juni 2004)

*mahnung*

hi leute,

(hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet.)

hab gestern die erste Mahnung erhalten. Nun frag ich mich, ob die meinen widerspruch nicht gekreigt haben oder ihn einfach nicht beachten.

vielleicht ist ja die Londoner Adresse falsch?
gibts ne andere?

danke,

der eightball


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2004)

*Re: mahnung*



			
				eightball schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab gestern die erste Mahnung erhalten. Nun frag ich mich, ob die meinen widerspruch nicht gekreigt haben oder ihn einfach nicht beachten.
> 
> vielleicht ist ja die Londoner Adresse falsch?
> gibts ne andere?...



Es scheint eine Art neues Geschäftsgebaren zu sein, eben nicht auf Widersprüche zu reagieren und statt dessen cool das Mahn- und Inkassoverfahren durchzuziehen. Meine Empfehlung (und das kann dann jeder halten, wie er will): nach dem einmaligen Widerspruch nichts weiter tun, bis womöglich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt und keinesfalls verunsichern lassen.
Wie das bisherige Abrechungswesen zeigt, sind alle Rechungen, Mahnungen und die ersten Inkassoschreiben der letzten Tage (sowohl für HAS/DWML als auch die der HFM) alle aus dem jeweilig naheliegenden Firmenumfeld und könnten lediglich der Einschüchterung der Betroffenen dienen, damit diese dann doch noch zahlen.


----------



## eightball (12 Juni 2004)

na gut,

dann werd ich jetzt halt mal abwarten was noch so passiert.

danke erstmal!


----------



## eightball (15 Juni 2004)

gibt's eigentlich ne deutsche adresse?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2004)

@ eightball, schade, dass hier so viele Beiträge zum selben Thema bestehen...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=675


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> woltar schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galdikas (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: mahnung*



			
				eightball schrieb:
			
		

> hab gestern die erste Mahnung erhalten. Nun frag ich mich, ob die meinen widerspruch nicht gekreigt haben oder ihn einfach nicht beachten.



Widersprüche werden wohl nicht einmal zur Kenntnis genommen, geschweige denn beachtet. Im Rückblick auf die letzten 130.000 versandten Rechnungen/Mahnungen/Inkasso-Drohungen der HFM / h.a.s. / DWM Ltd. / Persolvo Inkasso / IBC GmbH usw. läßt sich feststellen, daß es niemals jemandem geschadet hat, keinen Widerspruch eingelegt zu haben und sämtliche Schreiben von Beginn an zu ignorieren.

So gesehen ist keinerlei "Nutzen" erkennbar, den irgendein Widerspruchsschreiben gehabt haben sollte.



> vielleicht ist ja die Londoner Adresse falsch? gibts ne andere?



Es ist eine echt falsche Adresse einer Post-Weiterleitungsfirma:

Zur englischen Post-Adresse

Digital Web Media Limited , BCM BOX 3386, London WC1N3XX , England
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=57206#57206

Zum englischen Konto
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=57294#57294

gal.


----------



## eightball (18 Juni 2004)

ich denk mal es ist rein rechtlich gesehen trotzdem besser widerspruch einzulegen. und die londoner adresse habsch ja selbst auch.

heute ist übrigens die zweite mahnung reingeflattert. und jetzt kommt der witz: auf der ersten mahnung ham die mir 5 € als mahngebühr angerechnet. allerdings steht jetzt auf der zweiten mahnung , dass man mir bei der ersten nur 2,50 € angerechtnet hätte...


na denn, wolln ma sehen wie die ersten briefe vom inkassounternehmen aussehen.

der eightball


----------



## eightball (23 Juli 2004)

sooooo....

nach dem ich jetzt drei wochen auswärts gearbeitet habe, war nix in meinem briefkasten zu finden bezüglich der DWML. schätze mal, die sache hat sich erledigt.

danke für eure hilfe!  

mfg,
der eightball


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

*NEXNETT*

Auch eine Firma die gern über das Internet Rechnungen verschickt und sogar nach Jahren so dreist ist zu versuchen über ein Incasso büro Geld zu bekommen ! :x


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

*werbung*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Neumann,
> 
> bitte lesen Sie sich in Ruhe die Threads zum Thema hier durch - die meisten Ihrer Fragen dürften sich dadurch beantworten lassen.
> 
> P.S.: Ist Ihr Nick der Versuch, Werbung für ein Fahrzeug-Unternehmen zu machen?



möchten sie kopien vom schriftverkehr ? oder machen sie auf diese weise werbung für ihre kanzlei ?


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

*werbung*

ich bin auch über [email protected] .de direkt zu erreichen ! wenn sie also die unterlagen in kopie zur einsicht möchten können sie mich anschreiben !
mfg.
www........de

_editiert ,mal in Ruhe die NUBs durchlesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13 
tf /mod _


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*computer betrug*

:argue:  :argue: hallo,
hatte hier geschrieben das ich rechnungen und sogar briefe vom anwalt bekommen hatte, für eine nutzung die ich nie hatte. habe bis heute nichts mehr gehört, also einfach lesen, weg packen und warten, muß wohl die beste lösung sein.
mfg.
www.*****.de

_Keine Links zu kommerziellen Seiten, vgl NUB DJ/Mod_


----------

